# Help please, trying to actually do this this year.



## blackwidow (Jun 13, 2004)

Wow, that's gonna be quite the costume!
I checked the link you gave for the prosthetic, looked under products and sure enough, they have ear tips (matches your latex prosthetic) in two sizes - they also have teeth.
Find demon horns here: http://www.mostlydead.com/en-us/dept_5.html
Three types of horns here: http://www.aradani.com/elvesofaradan/indexmain.htm
As for your fingers...have you looked for "demon" gloves? Maybe they make something like you are describing. I think it would be safer and more comfortable with gloves than trying to "glue" your fingers together.
Now for the wings, are you looking for something that actually folds and unfolds or just wings that stay in a semi folded position? 
What type of clothing are you going to wear, a flowing robe or shirt, pants and cloak type outfit?
As for the chest piece...you do realize that you'd have to shave your chest too, don't you? hehe
I don't know where you could find something like that...sorry...but I'm sure someone here can help you out with more ideas!


I don't suffer from insanity but enjoy every minute of it - Edgar Allan Poe


----------



## LorieStrode68 (May 29, 2004)

wow! That is some wish list! I can't really help all that much, but what you could do for the feet (at least part of the feet) is take a pair of old comfy sneakers and cut the soles and the rubber bottom right off. Then you could create your demon feet around the sole base and fasten them to the bottoms of your feet, obviously intergrating them into the demon foot design somehow. Nobody will see the rubber shoe soles, but the bottoms of your feet will be protected. You could then use your bare feet as a canvas to create demon feet with paint, fake nails, hair, ect, possibly latex parts glued on....They don't have to be perfect looking, just ugly enough for people to recognize as a demon's foott and then they'll move on to the other parts of your costume.

"Hey! I went to Long Beach State. Same as Speilburg."
--Halloween Ressurection


----------



## origqbd (Jun 30, 2004)

okay, here's some of those pictures I drew...

http://www.geocities.com/origqbd/costumetorso.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/origqbd/costumearm.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/origqbd/costumehands.jpg

The first is basic body and torso, and the probable wing setup... I'm not too sure on the chest muscle setup yet... you know it doesnt look too realistic like that, I want real looking muscle. Also, you probably noticed the hairy legs. While thinking about the feet, I might actually do hooved versions... and in that case, might as well do the entire leg area in fur, Some kind of full leg setup, maybe use a couple pair of ladies hosiery or something to start the basic shape, and somehow add on from there... I will probably extend the hair up the sides to assist in hiding any wiring or straps from the wing setup.

Speaking of wings, does anyone have any experience with pressurized air? maybe CO2? I was thinking an airtube into the main wing mandibles would extend them into the air as long as I needed them to, and had a good supply. The initial blast would jet the mandibles into the air, and the continuing release of air/gas, would make the wings kind of free flowing and wavy (like those big air dancer statues you see at block parties and stuff) Either that or I'm going to have to find a way to erect (anyone have any experience with sex toys?) the mandibles elctronically, but I fear this will look too robotic. also, see the gem in the middle of the chest? That's where I want the on/off switch

The second picture is the arm setup I'm going for (I dont do good on portioning arms with bodies in my drawings, the look disfigured) 

The third is a closeup of the hands I'm going for...

LOL, any more ideas?

I like LorieStrode's idea on cutting the base off some old shoes and think it will actually work really well with my hoof idea... and yes widow, I know I'm going to have to shave my chest... no big deal, I start costume prep early, and will probably start shaving near the end of september... I'm actually typing this right now with my fingers tied in the pair I need them for my gloves, just so I can get use to the position. I'm dedicated to halloween... one year I planned to do a dwarf, and spent two months walking around on my knees with my ankles tied up in my belt... never actually did the costume, but it was good experience lol...


----------



## origqbd (Jun 30, 2004)

ohyeah, couple more things... I'f I'm gonna go bald, I'm gonna need some type of latex appliance or something for the top and back of my head as well right? Any ideas where I can find those? 

and... those are more along the lines of the horns I want... ideas?


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

i just want to say i admire you for attempting such a intense costume. i do so tire of the same old same old. last year every single woman but me was an angel, fairy,dark fairy, or butterfly,bee,lady bug. you couldnt walk for getting hit with wings. i took one look and said" what i wouldnt give for a giant fly swatter.

all things considerd, i'll take the zero.


----------



## sisvicki (Jan 30, 2004)

origgbd, I was looking at puppet making sites one time and they used backpack frames to build the giant puppets onto so the puppeteer could strap the puppet onto his body. The frame is the big one, you know, where you strap everything but the kitchen sink onto your back. Maybe that would work or be modified to work to hold your wings, except they usually have a front chest strap.

p.s. I couldn't see your pics, they were unavailable. bumming

HHH


----------



## origqbd (Jun 30, 2004)

Apparently Yahoo and Geocities had repairs yesterday... but it's working now... Here's an upgraded pic of what I'm trying to do.

http://www.geocities.com/origqbd/costumeside.JPG


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

Here's some information about chest pieces.


----------



## origqbd (Jun 30, 2004)

Thanks for the info... so far so good.

Another post made me wonder... Do they sell covert voice disguisers? Like ond where I can have a tiny mic near my mouth and a speaker in the neck area maybe... All hidden under my latex mask? Even if I have to hide a bigger electronic device in my chest or back, it would be kewl to change my voice for my costume


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

I know that many stores sell fairly inexpensive voice changers around Halloween that either have "monster/alien/amplified voice" or "monster/alien/robot" settings. You position the small microphone in front of your mouth by bending the wire attached to it so that it loops over your ear. The small speaker box is usually intended to be attached to a belt. Another type of voice changer is more expensive and can be found here.


----------



## origqbd (Jun 30, 2004)

Well lol... maybe I'll just go groggy and low all night and deal with the consequences the next day with some nice honey tea. It's not like my job depends on me to talk to succeed. Oh crud, it does! lol. Anyway. Just to update you all... I sent out my costume plans to a guy who does latex bodysuits, as well as another who builds wings for theatrical shows and such... hopefully Ill get a reply from them soon as to what they think.

I got to thinking though... I'm going kinda all out on this costume, right? I mean I could just do a dracula creature.... or I could just do a minotaur... but I've kinda merged them together. If I reuse my wings later, or worse, the hooves... I'll feel kinda rehashed... and I dont wanna do that. I'll never do frankenstein... its just to lame of a costume. Dracula seems like a step down from this demon creature. But what more is there?

I've come up with a few ideas... all of which are going to mean hefty building and/or shopping...

I could redo the hooves, as a CENTAUR... but I hate the floating rearend style seen in other centaur costumes... I want a way to make the hind legs in my horse actually work realistically... otherwise I'll never do it

I would do kinda like a newage CREATURE FROM THE BLACK LAGOON but I would need to research underwater breathing devices I could hide in my costume. I also would want some kind of propullsion(sp?) system built into my suit... pull one of those waterworld style jumps. Of course, I would need to find a party that involved the swimming pool or the beach... maybe a halloween cruise!? Does latex... malfunction? in water?

I have always wanted to be a ROBOT... but I'm thinking more along the lines of bigger is better. As in I need someone to help me create a working bodysuit of sorts... I'm not talking weapons... lol I just mean... place my 6'4" 180 lb. body inside a suit which works along with my own steps and arm movements... Nothing fancy just basic movements... And I'm talking about a 10-12 foot robot here... something massive... but not too heavy.

I will one day be a dragon, but only after I can make it look realistic. This is gonna mean, more extravagant wings than this year... better working as well. I was thinking I'd use a bigbird setup on the costume, but I really dont want to wreck my arm. I dunno...But whats the point of a dragon with a short neck? I'm REALLY gonna need help with this design. Besides... I wanna breathe fire and smoke... and preferably be able to move... This will probably be the last costume I make out of the ones above... hopefully I can use whatever I learn in the construction of those costumes to make this one.

I dont know what order I'm gonna do these in really... I do know right after halloween this year I'm gonna purchase a pair of those spring stilts... the ones that "with practice" you can jump high and stride far in... Gonna incorporate those into some sort of alien outfit next year... which also means arm extenders. Figure 1 year of practice will be good. 

I just wanted to blurt all this out early so you all can start thinking of advice and ideas for me lol. Feel free to use my ideas yourself(as long as you dont live in hawaii lol) and if anyone can think of any other non-joke costumes I might be able to do before I retire, please do... When I run out of ideas, I'm going to retire to a "master of ceremonies" role and just host haunted houses. 

LOL, beh, I must be bored


----------

